# Thailand -Angel mitnehmen ?



## wörni (9. Dezember 2004)

Also, ich fliege Anfang Januar für knapp 2,5 Wochen nach Thailand in die Flitterwochen |smlove2: 

Geplant sind:
- 3 Tage Bankog
- 2 Tage Chiang Mai
- 4 Tage Phuket
- 8 Thage Kho Lanta

Ist es Sinnvoll eine Brandungsrute einzupacken ;+  Nacher schleif ich das Teil um die halbe Welt und kann nix mit Ihr anfangen.

Habe mir die Beiträge über Thailand schon angeguckt. Phucket scheint ja Hochseemäßig einiges zu bieten. Aber die Preise sind ja auch nicht gerade günstig.

Wie sieht es aus vom Strand aus zu fischen  ;+ 

Für ein paar Tips wäre ich schon sehr dankbar  #6


----------



## Mac Gill (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Thailand -Angel mitnehmen ?*

Ich lese nur immer "Made in Thailand" z.B.: bei meiner Daiwa.

Ich würde glaube ich einen großen leeren Koffer mitnehmen und dort einkaufen gehen.


----------



## sammycr65 (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Thailand -Angel mitnehmen ?*

@wörni

Flitterwochen!!! 

Brandungsrute??? |rolleyes |kopfkrat 

@mcgill

Ebent! Leerer Koffer und einpacken was er tragen kann!#6  

Und die Bilder ins Board, woll!!!:m

schöne Flitterwochen wünscht 

der Sammy


----------



## ChristophL (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Thailand -Angel mitnehmen ?*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lese nur immer "Made in Thailand" z.B.: bei meiner Daiwa.
> 
> Ich würde glaube ich einen großen leeren Koffer mitnehmen und dort einkaufen gehen.


So und nicht anders :m


----------



## vk58 (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Thailand -Angel mitnehmen ?*

In die Flitterwochen würde ich nur eine Rute mitnehmen


----------



## Lupus (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Thailand -Angel mitnehmen ?*

Jetzt warte mal wie war das denn noch gleich.... da gibt es son ne Art Mega "Forellen"Puff mit Riesenfischen die zich Pfund haben ! Das Stand mal im Blinker weiß ich genau, ist aber schon einige Zeit her! leider hab ich den Artikel nicht mehr! #c  |kopfkrat 
Bin mir aber eigentlöich sicher Das da mächtig gefangn wurde mit der Big Game Rute aber hab überhaupt keine Ahnung wo das in Thailand gewesen sein soll! #d 
Vielleicht fragst du mal beim Blinker nach... Das war ein echt heftiger Bericht dachte mir damals noch da komste eh nicht so schnell hin... :c


----------



## Big Fins (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Thailand -Angel mitnehmen ?*

Wozu zum Blinker schweifen, wenn das Gute liegt so nah |supergri .
Ernsthaft, einfach mal dieses Forum durchsuchen, da stößt man sich nu förmlich den Kopf |kopfkrat .
Beim Meeresangeln/Brandungsangeln brauchst eigentlich keine 4m Rute, ne gute  
3m Rute mit 100g reicht dicke. Wenn Du Pattaya ( :v  ) besuchst geh mal runter zum Kosi Beach Hotelstrand, da kommen abends ab und an ein paar Angler hin die Snapper fangen. Das kleine Restaurant unten am Strand selbst ist schon einen Besuch wert, unbedingt den Red Snapper essen mit nem fröhlichen Heineken, hmm...
Für den "Angelpuff" brauchst Du Hammeraffenstarkes Gerät mit min 50er Mono,
also Rute ab 200g WG, besser mehr und Rolle ab größe 6000er Shimano.
Mehr Antworten ? mehr Fragen und suchen...:m


----------



## wörni (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Thailand -Angel mitnehmen ?*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Ernsthaft, einfach mal dieses Forum durchsuchen, da stößt man sich nu förmlich den Kopf |kopfkrat .



Hab ich doch gemacht  #6 
Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tip der da noch nicht steht.



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du Pattaya ( :v  ) besuchst geh mal runter zum Kosi Beach Hotelstrand, da kommen abends ab und an ein paar Angler hin die Snapper fangen.



Is nich auf meiner R(o)ute  |supergri 




			
				vk58  schrieb:
			
		

> In die Flitterwochen würde ich nur eine Rute mitnehmen



Das versteht sich von selbst. Aber warum soll man(n) das Angenehme nicht mit dem Angenehmen verbinden  



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lese nur immer "Made in Thailand" z.B.: bei meiner Daiwa.
> 
> Ich würde glaube ich einen großen leeren Koffer mitnehmen und dort einkaufen gehen.



Das versteht sich von selbst, nur glaube ich , dass ein Koffer nicht reicht.  #d  Klamotten, Angelzeuch und was weis ich noch alles.  #d


----------



## bernd noack (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Thailand -Angel mitnehmen ?*






---ich wuerde ausser der rute in der hose keine angel nach thailand mitnehmen-entscheide vor ort ob sich fuer die verhaeltnismaessig kurze zeit am strand - 4 Tage Phuket
- 8 Thage Kho Lanta-das angeln lohnt-eine fuer das beachangeln geeignete rolle mit entsprechender line bespult in das gepaeck und in thailand/bangkok eine billige robuste vollglasrute fuer das brandungsangeln an den dort auch teilweise am strand vorhandenen begehbaren rocks/felsen gekauft laesst dir alle optionen offen-mit 2.10-2.70m laenge-wurfgewicht deine wahl- sollte sie aber auch die moeglichkeit besitzen um mit pose und lures zu fischen-hier in malaysia- das land ist ja nicht weit weg von thailand-praktizieren einheimische angler das felsangeln am strand gern sind sie doch von der tide einigermassen unabhaengig und es gibt keine konflikte mit den badenden-schoene flitterwochen beste gruesse- 

:m


----------



## Big Fins (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Thailand -Angel mitnehmen ?*

Na gut, will mich ja nicht schlagen lassen.
Also mein Tip für Bangkok, besuch den Bung-Sam-Ran und leih Dir Gerät vorort.
Es gibt auch einen Angelguide, Hr Helias, hier der Link zur HP:
http://www.anglingthailand.com/
Wenn Du bei ihm einen Angeltag buchst, kümmert er sich um Gerät, Abholung und Bungalow am See. und es ist fast schon eine Fanggarantie dabei.
Du kannst auch selbst an den See, mußt Dich aber dann selbst über alles informieren und erst mal hinkommen, in Bangkok nicht wirklich einfach ( ca 10 Mio Einwohner, etwa 20 mal so groß wie der ganze Berliner Raum !!! )
In Phuket kannst Du ein Boot chartern, billig und mieß ( Tourineep ) oder mit der Reel bzw Andamanhooker ausfahren:
http://www.reelhooker-phuket.com/
Die dritte Möglichkeit wäre eine Angeltour mit Einheimischen Anglern, ist aber nicht ganz einfach, weil Kontakte erst mal geknüpft werden müssen.


----------



## Big Fins (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Thailand -Angel mitnehmen ?*

Möchte noch einen Link nachschieben, die Andaman Hooker.

http://www.phuketsportfishing.com/

Auch kein unbekanntes Schiff mit vielen Erfolgen.
Aufgrund des eingesetzten Bootstyp etwas günstiger als Reel Hooker und auch gemütlicher.


----------



## bernd noack (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Thailand -Angel mitnehmen ?*






---eine gute website fuer planungen eventueller angleraktivitaeten in thailand-vor allem werden auch die verschiedenen angeltechniken beschrieben und weitere adressen zum shoping und fishing-auf dass es ein erlebnisreicher urlaub wird : http://geocities.com/zoomfishing/linkingpage.html #6


----------

